# Hdmi cable?



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi all,

I found a guy selling HiWirez HDMI cable really cheap on another forum. The cables are powered which I've never seen before. Anyone heard about this brand? Good or bad?

Thanks,

John


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

sounds like a gimmick to me. Its a digital signal so it either works or it does not and is not subject to interference.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

That is my thought. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

The only time I would think that you would need to introduce power to a HDMI cable would be for some type of relay booster to do very long runs. My instinct would be to stay away, sounds like snake oil to me.
Even though it is a digital signal it still can degrade over distance and poorly made cables can cause problems. A friend of mine ordered the cheapest 6' HDMI cable that monoprice sold and he was getting weird artifacts on the screen, replaced it with the next cable up in their line and the problem completely went away.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

f0zz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I found a guy selling HiWirez HDMI cable really cheap on another forum. The cables are powered which I've never seen before. Anyone heard about this brand? Good or bad?
> 
> ...


How long of a run do you have? If you are not going to go a really long distance like say over 30 feet then you shouldn't need to amplify the signal. Also what is really cheap?


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I need 30 ft.

The guy is selling this length for $30. Plus you get a back up cable for free.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I ran 35ft without any issues or a booster, Its not necessary unless you go 50ft or more.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

The cable is powered for other reasons as well. I don't understand it, but it the most affordable HDMI cable I've ever seen. Not saying it a good thing! The seller also notes that retail was over $700 for this cable. Making the deal to good to be true?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The cable is from VizionWare which is no longer in business. The cables are now sold at liquidation prices:

http://www.12vtoys.com/hi-wirz-hdmi-cables/

There is a review of the active cable towards the bottom of the page:

http://www.laaudiofile.com/hiwirez.html


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

f0zz said:


> Making the deal to good to be true?


Yup, sounds fishy to me. $30 in its self for a 30ft cable is ok but saying that it normally costs $700! Please...
I personally would order on from monoprice.com and know your getting one that will work.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, sounds fishy to me. $30 in its self for a 30ft cable is ok but saying that it normally costs $700! Please...
> I personally would order on from monoprice.com and know your getting one that will work.


+1.......Good advice...:T


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's a silly question,

I read on a cable description that it was built for upto 7.1 surround systems. If you happen to have a 9.1 system are there any negitive effects? My understanding is that 9.1 and 5.1 are the same signal just decoded differently.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The most you will get is 7.1 discreet channels any other channels are just matrixed from those. Audio over HDMI is hardly an issue its the video that takes up the bandwidth and HDMI cable manufacturers that say what you ask are just feeding you rubbish.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys, I just ordered a cable from mono price. It was te one recommended above. 

Thanks,

John


----------

